# People BORE me



## mjkittredge

Went to a meetup group the other night, it was a dinner/bar thing, listened in on some of the conversations. It was so dull I could have fallen asleep. Nobody said anything of substance. Generic crap like the most unoriginal question in the history of mankind "So, what do you do?" and the typical "So, how about that sports team?"

Kept waiting for some subject that interested me to come up, thinking I'd jump into the conversation, it never happened. They just blathered on about random stuff. Started the evening feeling disconnected, alienated, empty. Went home feeling more so.

I think this is why I don't have RL friends. Most people don't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Lone Drifter

People often use small talk to test the waters before moving on to deeper conversations. Don't give up on them just yet.


----------



## Jinkies

Yes, i feel that everyone i bump into has a very short shelf life, even girls i like. There's only so much i can hear and talk about before the whole thing feels a bit laboured. And that's whats so tedious about working. Stranded in a room with the same people five days a week as you have to absorb their utterly mundane anecdotes about what they had for dinner or what nightclub they got pissed at. Recycled inanity.

Even if Kurt Cobain's lifeless corpse was renaimated especially for me, i'd probably still get bored after 10 minutes.

Could it be we have a strain of ADD?


----------



## mjkittredge

Lone Drifter said:


> People often use small talk to test the waters before moving on to deeper conversations. Don't give up on them just yet.


Thing is it never moved on to anything more substantial. People were content to trade random inanities the entire time until I couldn't stand it anymore and left.


----------



## mjkittredge

Jinkies said:


> Yes, i feel that everyone i bump into has a very short shelf life, even girls i like. There's only so much i can hear and talk about before the whole thing feels a bit laboured. And that's whats so tedious about working. Stranded in a room with the same people five days a week as you have to absorb their utterly mundane anecdotes about what they had for dinner or what nightclub they got pissed at. Recycled inanity.
> 
> Even if Kurt Cobain's lifeless corpse was renaimated especially for me, i'd probably still get bored after 10 minutes.
> 
> Could it be we have a strain of ADD?


I wouldn't say ADD. More like higher standards. Thing is, I've had quality conversations before, so I know the difference between that and the witless banter I was subjected to for hours.


----------



## funnynihilist

I think the problem is that average people do the same things over and over again and they do the same things as everybody else. Go to school, go to work, watch tv, watch sports, ect.
They don't have much interesting stuff going on to talk about. 

Also average people don't live in their heads as much as people with SAD. 

But I can relate. The small talk is tough to endure. 

Add to that the fact that it seems like people have zero sense of humor these days...


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

This world is full of crashing bores.


----------



## Farideh

This is exactly how I feel when I'm around my brother's friends. They would be talking about the most stupid things especially bad mouthing other people behind their back. They do this a lot. This is why I don't find them interesting.


----------



## moloko

I takes two to tango. If you want interesting conversations, make them.


----------



## mjkittredge

moloko said:


> I takes two to tango. If you want interesting conversations, make them.


You make a good point. Thing is, as a quiet introverted person who is better at listening than talking, I come off as boring too, unless I get going or talk freely about a subject I'm passionate about. Usually waiting to jump into the group conversation rather than lead it.


----------



## moloko

mjkittredge said:


> You make a good point. Thing is, as a quiet introverted person who is better at listening than talking, I come off as boring too, unless I get going or talk freely about a subject I'm passionate about. Usually waiting to jump into the group conversation rather than lead it.


You don't necessarily have to lead it. Next time, try to introduce any subject you enjoy at the first opportunity. Then you have that in your favour and it's possible your inhibitions fade away. You can't expect other people to cater your wishes. Sometimes you have to take charge.


----------



## mjkittredge

orsomething said:


> this is why i love people that dont make sense half the time (hansolo types)
> 
> it's like a real life puzzle where you havto piece together their story about getting some greek yogurt as if it's a 3 hour long homer-esque epic poem about the rise and fall of an empire
> 
> keeps the gears turning


Yes, this! We need those good-crazy types who have no filters and say pretty much anything that comes to mind in a really unique way. That scares or upsets some people, but at least it's not boring!


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels

Do people still bore you now?


----------



## chompers

Agreed.

Some people are happy to just stay on the surface. SO BORING. But it's also possible that it could take more than one meeting for people to get more interesting, just like it would for you yourself to show your interesting side (at least in this case). Probably depends on how many people were there also, the more people are there, the dumber it gets... unless you can break into pairs or smaller groups and talk to people that way.


----------



## Battleshizzle

People are boring because they are are trying to escape their own monotony. They don't know what they are doing or where they are heading. It's scary. Most of us can relate to it. Aimless and wondering.


----------



## gopherinferno

Seriously. It makes trying to make friends or talk to people seem so much more difficult and miserable because it seems pointless...why am I trying to talk to people who I don't even enjoy?


----------



## AnetaBenkston

People in real life are always super boring to me and since i usually can't even fake interest in them they subsoquently start finding me boring .I heard gossip quite a few times from my girl friends about how some guys find me boring .


----------



## Battleshizzle

It's a good point. Why bother trying to be friends with people who are actually boring or who don't give a Fk.


----------



## Imbored21

Yes most people are ****ing boring. They talk about their bfs,gfs, kids, pets, food, jobs etc... People I find interesting are way out of my league though. They would never hang out with a loser like me.


----------



## Phaneron

> I think this is why I don't have RL friends. Most people don't interest me in the slightest.


Same here.


----------



## anthropy

Yeah.. normal people and the associated normal things and activities for the most part are the most dull and mundane things ever to me.
Then again I'm boring myself.. irl at least, so I'm one to talk I guess.
At least u have us colourful characters to engage in interesting and productive dialogue with.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall

Clubs and hobby groups. Good place to meet friends who share your intrests


----------



## cybernaut

People don't bore me. However, I've grown indifferent to talking to most of them them over the recent years.Then, I also hate talking about myself at times.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Been there done that.


----------



## twitchy666

*People are boring, stupid & slow*

The people around me I see everywhere in town.

I might be boring to people I meet personally, if we have different things in common.

I walk around, drive a car & ride a bike (by far the most exciting). I see both of the others when I'm using one of them.

Nobody goes as fast as me.


----------

